# hi everyone-search engine submission



## Ramon (Oct 5, 2006)

I would like to register my website with google, yahoo, and the others but i do not know how to go about doing it.Does anyone know the best places to go to register your website with the different search engines?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.google.com/addurl/ click here and put in your web address. For yahoo it is based on lot of factors and you just have to wait. Do yourself a favor and don't pay for submission. My 10 years of doing this proves that it doesn't work. You may want to send your web address so I or another person smarter than I can check out your web it see if it is set up for search engines properly.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Simple answer - you don't ever need to add your URL to a search engine. They will find you. All you have to do is be linked from SOMEWHERE that is already indexed and they're track you down. Post your url in your signature here or on other forums, post on blogs with your url (linked from your name I mean; don't spam your url around), etc. It doesn't take much.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a post that answers your question as well:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showpost.php?p=18924&postcount=3


----------

